# WB will air some fall shows in HD



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The WB is getting into high-definition broadcasting for the first time. Five hours of The WB's 2002-03 lineup will be broadcast in high-definition digital format. The designated shows are: "Family Affair" (debuts Sept. 12), "Everwood" (Sept. 16), "Reba" (Sept. 20) and "Smallville" (Sept. 24). "Everwood," the much anticipated family drama starring Treat Williams and sophomore hit "Smallville" will repeat Sundays in HDTV.

The high definition broadcasts will be available in more than 30 markets, which represents nearly half of the country.

"The cinematic scope of our programs lends itself to this vibrant format," WB Television Network President Jed Petrick said. "We look forward to expanding high-definition delivery in the future."

http://www.emonline.com/news/web082102.html


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

WB in Houston is supposed to go digital around Sep 1.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WB HD schedule and other info
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163911


----------

